
Ask HN: Are you looking for a co-founder? - kiloreux
Do you have an idea and want to make a new startup or maybe any kind of business, looking for specific profile for co-founder or just exchange of idea, mention that in a comment, (It could be cool if this would run on regular basis).
======
sideproject
As a matter of fact, we are going to launch this very soon (hopefully
tomorrow!) - it's a way for people to submit their startups and find a co-
founder. Maybe it might be of a help?

[http://www.heystartup.com](http://www.heystartup.com)

------
Lordarminius
Yes,as a matter of fact I am!

